# Fun Fair of Antiques and Collectibles, Philadelphia Antique Show



## wjgoodman (Aug 16, 2010)

I would like to announce our Fun Fair of Fine Antiques and Collectibles Philadelphia Antique Show, on Oct 9th and 10th at the Philadelphia Expo Center. There will be Antique Bottles galore. www.funfairantiques.com


----------



## wjgoodman (Aug 28, 2010)

I should have mentioned that besides bottles, there will also be a fantastic assortment of all types of antiques at this Philadelphia Antique Show such as: Fine Toys, Trains, Dolls & Bears, Folk Art, Americana, Country & Formal Furnishings, Holidays, Jewelry & Watches, Automobilia, Coin-Op, Sports, Advertising, Fine Art, Ladies Items, Porcelain, Slot Machines, Clocks, Circus & Carnival, Banks, Pottery, Glass, Country Store, Doorstops, Postcards, Decoys, Ephemera Textiles, Railroadiana, Barbershop, Disneyana, Coke & Pepsi, Posters, Erotica, Arcade, Political, Bronzes, Radio & Television, Paperweights, Lighting, Comics & Original Comic Art, Figural Napkin Rings Militaria, Kitchenware, Mechanical Music, Black Memorabilia, Celebrity & Sport Autographs, Hollywood Jukeboxes, Rock 'n Roll, Pop Culture, Uniquities, Decoratives, Fantastiques, Wonders Galore & More. 

 Come to this event and be dazzled!!!

www.funfairantiques.com


----------



## wjgoodman (Dec 12, 2010)

This Philadelphia antique show has been renamed Norm Schaut's Fun Fair for Collectors, Antique City Philadelphia Antique Show. The next show will be held at the Philadelphia Expo Center in Oaks, PA on April 9th and 10th, 2011. The web address has been changed to http://www.antiquecityshow.com. Buy your tickets in advance at antiquecityshow.com and get in the show one hour early. You can also call to order your tickets at 800-822-4119. Philadelphia Antique Show


----------

